# Dallas Herf 3/27



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are herfing this Tuesday the 27th at the lounge in Stafford & Jones in Richardson. They are on the corner of Plano and Campbell Roads. As a special guest for the night...Jose Blanco from La Aurora will be there and there will be a La Aurora event as well. Everyone is welcome. We start around 5pm and go until we're all tired...usually around 930 or 10 but sometimes later. See yall there.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great time. Count me in and I look forward to meeting the La Aurora man.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Jose is a great guy and you are gonna love it.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

And I just found out S&J will be doing a buy 2 get one on the La Aurora line (not the Preferidos) but it does include the 1495s.


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

What typically transpires? I have read that people trade and stuff at other herfs. Is this more of a demonstration type herf since there's a guest? I'm not sure if I even have any trade worthy material. Is drinking a beer acceptable?


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Umm drinking beer is encouraged. No this is not a demonstration herf...this is an actual herf....This is not a watch but a warning....Take shelter ....oh wait that is the line for the weather bureau......
Don't worry about trading....we sometimes do and sometimes don't. S&J is a store and will have the specials on La Aurora so mostly it is sit around...have a cocktail or two...get something to eat and smoke smoke smoke. Oh yeah and talk. You'll get to meet a bunch of guys who all love cigars. And Jose will be around to talk to so if you have any questons bout La Aurora...he'll answer em.

Herfing ain't hard or worrisome....just fun.


----------

